# Comment revenir à la version 11 d'iTunes ?



## leucothoé (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous, 

J'ouvre iTunes tout à l'heure et je découvre avec stupeur qu'il a été mis à jour (sans me demander quoi que ce soit, surement une MAJ groupée), et que j'ai désormais la version 12, une version beta de Yosemite. Je déteste le design, la nouvelle icone rouge (pour moi iTunes c'est bleu! le rouge me perturbe) et les fonctions ne sont plus au même endroit, bref, je m'y perds et je trouve ça très laid. 
J'aimerais donc *retourner à la version antérieure*, mais je ne sais comment procéder.
Quelqu'un d'expérimenté pourrait-il m'indiquer la marche à suivre ?
Je n'ai jamais fait ce genre de manip.
J'ai cherché en vain sur divers forums un tutoriel, mais à part trouver qu'une personne ayant désinstallé la v12 a eu des bugs avec la version 11, je n'ai RIEN TROUVE. 

Merci par avance,


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2014)

c'est pas possible si tu es dans yosemite

tous ceux qui ont essayé de bidouiller ( via archives anciens OS et anciens  itunes) ont eu des soucis

(ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 indique 10.8)
--


----------



## leucothoé (19 Octobre 2014)

Merci de ta réponse. 
Je n'ai pas Yosemite! Je ne l'ai pas téléchargé, justement à cause du design qui ne me plait pas. 
Je suis maintenant en 10.9.5. (je vais mettre à jour mon picto), donc toujours en Mavericks (et je pige pas pourquoi cette satanée MAJ s'est faite).


----------



## leucothoé (19 Octobre 2014)

J'en avais marre de ne pas trouver de solution donc j'ai tenté le tout pour le tout: supprimer cette fichue version 12 de iTunes après avoir préalablement téléchargée une version antérieure (la 10.7 en l'occurrence). 
Mais malheureusement je n'ai plus résoudre le problème du message d'erreur qui apparait à chaque fois qu'on rétrograde une version d'iTunes: "*il est impossible de lire le fichier iTunes library.itl car il a été créé à l'aide d'une version plus récente d'iTunes*." puis: "Un composant iTunes requis n'est pas installé, veuillez réinstaller iTunes -42401".
La "_manip miracle_" qui consiste à supprimer le fichier iTunes library.itl et à le remplacer par le fichier qui se trouve dans Previous iTunes library en le renommant pour qu'il ne contienne plus de date _ne fonctionne pas sur mon ordi._
Que faire ?
Je n'ai maintenant plus d'iTunes, et n'ai aucune envie de retélécharger cette satanée version béta 12...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide

(il semble que la manip de renommer le fichier library marche pour la plupart des gens, et les qqs uns sur les forums qui disent que ça ne fonctionne pas pour eux ne trouvent aucune réponse...)


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2014)

leucothoé a dit:


> Je suis maintenant en 10.9.5. (je vais mettre à jour mon picto), donc toujours en Mavericks (et je pige pas pourquoi cette satanée MAJ s'est faite).


parce que itunes est en V12  depuis le 16 oct
y compris pour mavericks

--
la seule solution serait de revenir entierement en arriere
en installant une ancienne version de mavericks ( avec des itunes anciennes versions) et de ne pas faire la maj itunes

et bien entendu en faisant gaffe aux fichiers de session ( V11 et V12)


----------



## leucothoé (20 Octobre 2014)

Et bien... je me suis donc bien fait avoir quand la MAJ s'est installée. C'est dingue de pas pouvoir rétrograder un logiciel.
Je n'oserais pas engager une telle manipulation sur mon macbook air, qui est déjà passé 2 fois en réparation chez l'Apple Store, je suis pas assez expérimentée pour ça.
Tant pis, je vais donc subir cette affreuse version 12 en espérant que la 13 soit meilleure !

Merci pour vos conseils, et bonne continuation.


----------



## jc7net (21 Octobre 2014)

Moi pareil!!!! J'ai cette daubes à deux bales!!! please por favor s'il vous plait aide nous à revenir dans le 11!!!! 
App Store met une notification, mis à jour bla bla.. j'ai click pour me (rappelé) après une heure et bon la daube total mon imac réinitialise!!!  je ne comprends RIEN DE TOUT!!!! 

Quelqu'un il y a une solution???????????


----------



## jc7net (21 Octobre 2014)

j'ai viens de trouver ça qui m'a aidé résoudre notre problème!

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6611544

De mon coté j'ai copié le fichier "iTunes Library.itl" car il avait déjà un mois après ma denier sauvegarde time machine j'avais mis des nouvelles chanson environs 500Mb. 
Elles étaient bien dans le dossier iTunes Music mais pas dans les listes. 

J'espère pouvoir vous aider aussi. Pardon pour les fautes, je ne suis de langue française. 

Et au passage FUCK APPLE!!!


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (22 Octobre 2014)

jc7net a dit:


> Moi pareil!!!! *J'ai cette daubes à deux bales!!! please por favor s'il vous plait aide nous à revenir dans le 11!!!! *
> App Store met une notification, mis à jour bla bla.. j'ai click pour me (rappelé) après une heure et bon la daube total mon imac réinitialise!!!  je ne comprends RIEN DE TOUT!!!!
> 
> Quelqu'un il y a une solution???????????




Il y a deux ans, on voulait faire la même chose pour revenir dans Itunes 10, comme quoi la force de l'habitude 

D'autant plus que je ne vois pas en quoi cette version 12 est "daubesque" par rapport à la 11, c'est pratiquement la même chose.


----------



## Rudge (23 Octobre 2014)

leucothoé a dit:


> J'en avais marre de ne pas trouver de solution donc j'ai tenté le tout pour le tout: supprimer cette fichue version 12 de iTunes après avoir préalablement téléchargée une version antérieure (la 10.7 en l'occurrence).
> Mais malheureusement je n'ai plus résoudre le problème du message d'erreur qui apparait à chaque fois qu'on rétrograde une version d'iTunes: "*il est impossible de lire le fichier iTunes library.itl car il a été créé à l'aide d'une version plus récente d'iTunes*." puis: "Un composant iTunes requis n'est pas installé, veuillez réinstaller iTunes -42401".
> La "_manip miracle_" qui consiste à supprimer le fichier iTunes library.itl et à le remplacer par le fichier qui se trouve dans Previous iTunes library en le renommant pour qu'il ne contienne plus de date _ne fonctionne pas sur mon ordi._
> Que faire ?
> ...



Supprime toutes les vieilles librairies. 

Et recrée ta librairie en partant de l'ancien Itunes dans lequel tu réimportes tout... 

Sous Windows ça fonctionne très bien : car le même problème se pose de fichiers "créés" avec une version plus récente n'étant plus compatible avec la précédente. 

Mais comme Itunes est partie intégrante de l'OS depuis la version 9 (?) je crains que tu ne galères pour pas grand chose à la fin.


----------



## r e m y (23 Octobre 2014)

Il suffit de telecharger la version iTunes 11.4 sur la page de download dans la section Support du site www.apple.com et l'installer.

Ensuite, remplacer le fichier itunesLibrary.itl créé par iTunes 12 par la version d'iTunes 11 qui a été sauvegardé dans le dossier Previous Library et ça roule

(Nota: la version iTunes 11.4 est indiquée comme étant destinée à SnowLeopard, car c'est la dernière version compatible SnowLeopard... mais c'est bien la version 11.4 qui était installée sur Lion, MountainLion ou Mavericks avant la sortie d'iTunes 12.0.1)


----------



## Rudge (23 Octobre 2014)

Remy n'est-ce pas ce qu'il a fait, qui n'a pas fonctionné ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Octobre 2014)

Rudge a dit:


> Remy n'est-ce pas ce qu'il a fait, qui n'a pas fonctionné ?




Pas sûr... car il indique avoir réinstallé une version 10.7

D'une part, je ne sais pas comment il l'a réinstallée (a-t-il juste retrouvé l'application iTunes 10.7 sur un autre Mac ou une sauvegarde, ou a-t-il bien trouvé un INSTALLEUR de la version 10.7? et dans ce dernier cas, OU a-t-il trouvé cet installeur???)

D'autre part, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il ait retrouvé la bonne version du fichier iTunes Library.itl car si il installe une version 10.7 il faut retrouver exactement la bonne version, celle qui était active quand la version 10.7 était installée.... C'est pas évident, sauf en faisant de multiples essais


En installant iTunes 11.4 à partir de l'installeur téléchargé sur le site d'Apple et en récupérant le dernier fichier iTunes Library.itl archivé, normalement, tout est bon

En effet, MEME si avant d'installer iTunes 12.0.1 il utilisait une version plus ancienne d'iTiunes (en supposant qu'il n'avait pas fait les dernières mises à jour et donc qu'il n'était pas en version 11.4), iTunes 11.4 constatera que la bibliothèque est d'une version antérieure et il la mettra à jour


----------



## Rudge (23 Octobre 2014)

tu as raison, son propos n'est pas précis.


----------



## jc7net (23 Octobre 2014)

De mon côté tout marche comme avant.. 

@Laurent S from Nancy  Merci pout ton message. 

Je suis d'accord en partie avec toi, selon mon goût oui c'est très mal réussi cette nouvelle interface d'apple itunes. Donc je fais bien partie des 19% des gens qui n'aime pas (sondage MACG) 

Bon, il est vrais que mes messages ont été un peu extrême, mais la rage de voir son iMac se redémarrer tout bizarrement  en plus que les personnes avec l'ancienne version IOS 6.1.3 ne peuvent plus utiliser FaceTime parce que madame la pomme veut obliger des nouveaux trucs 

bref juste mon opinion.. 

Salut toi et vive la republique


----------



## Fadasse (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour et merci à r e m y pour ton astuce ... mais elle ne fonctionne pas. L'installeur me dit que j'ai une une version plus récente et m'oblige à cliquer sur le bouton "Fermer" et ça quitte l'installation.
Comment dois-je procéder ?


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2014)

Force l'installation en utilisant l'utilitaire Pacifist


----------



## Fadasse (25 Octobre 2014)

Ok ça fonctionne avec Pacifist, merci.

De quand date la version 11.4 ? C'est pour savoir quel(s) fichier(s) restaurer depuis TimeMachine.

En revanche chez moi, si je prends celui du dossier "Previous iTunes Libraries" il ne veut rien savoir au lancement. Il m'impose de télécharger une nouvelle version ou de quitter.

Alors j'ai restauré le fichier du dossier iTunes et là il se lance ... mais j'ai la pizza qui tourne sans cesse et l'appui se bloque.

J'ai restauré les deux fichiers .itl du dossier "Previous iTunes Libraries" de la même date ... et même résultat > pizza

Au fait, on parle bien de HDD/Utilisateur/Musique/iTunes ... ????


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2014)

La version 11.4 est du 9 septembre 2014


----------



## Fadasse (25 Octobre 2014)

Rien à faire, toujours HS

J'ai même restauré les fichiers du dossier de préférences au cas où mais en vain

Comment j'ai les boules !!!!!!!!


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2014)

Bizarre... moi je n'ai eu aucun problème pour remettre la version 11.4 après avoir testé la 12.0.1!


----------



## Fadasse (25 Octobre 2014)

Ca y est ! Ca fonctionne enfin.

La première fois, j'avais seulement remis l'appli sans succès donc. Là je viens d'extraire et remplacer les autres fichiers de l'installeur. Faut bien faire attention de les extraires au bon endroit. Faut pas avoir peur de fouiller un peu. Heureusement l'interface de Pacifist est bien faite.

Encore mille merci r e m y

  

Maintenant j'espère qu'il ne va pas de nouveau y avoir une màj masquée. Je fais partie de ceux qui n'aiment pas le visuel tout plat. Mon iPhone est encore sous IOS 6.1.2 ...


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2014)

Ah ben oui! Il faut bien tout réinstaller... pas juste remplacer l'application!

C'est bien pour ça que j'ai mis le lien de l'installeur dans un message un peu plus haut...

Mais Pacifist peut tout réinstaller au bon endroit. Il suffit de cliquer l'icône 'Installer' en haut à gauche de la fenêtre principale de Pacifist


----------



## Fadasse (25 Octobre 2014)

Ah ben voilà, j'ai encore appris quelque chose aujourd'hui, cool. Je n'avais pas compris ça comme ça au début.


----------



## leucothoé (28 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Pas sûr... car il indique avoir réinstallé une version 10.7
> 
> D'une part, je ne sais pas comment il l'a réinstallée (a-t-il juste retrouvé l'application iTunes 10.7 sur un autre Mac ou une sauvegarde, ou a-t-il bien trouvé un INSTALLEUR de la version 10.7? et dans ce dernier cas, OU a-t-il trouvé cet installeur???)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rudge (28 Octobre 2014)

Vide la librairie de ton Itunes, en gardant évidement en gardant les
fichiers sur le disque dur, et
reconstruit la
bibliothèque en réimportant tes fichiers (en décochant copier les
fichiers : quand ta bibliothèque sera
reconstruite, tu recocheras copier les fichiers ajoutés à la
bibliothèque)

Depuis qu'Itunes est partie intégrante de l'OS c'est une
vraie galère pour revenir en arrière : c'est possible, enfin ça l'était sous Snow Leopard. mais il faut désinstaller complètement celle qu'on veut supprimer ce qui n'est pas si simple car toutes les traces doivent être enlevées : je ne l'ai jamais fait, mais il me souvient avoir lu la manip.


----------



## Philippe (16 Novembre 2014)

jc7net a dit:


> Et au passage FUCK APPLE!!!



Je commence à comprendre ce genre de réaction - voire à y adhérer ...
Je ne poste sûrement pas au bon endroit mais ce topic est récent, qqun devrait pouvoir le lire et me fournir un conseil avisé ... merci d'avance 

En fait l'erreur vient de moi ...

Je possède un MacBook qui tourne sous 10.6 ; jamais eu de problème avec l'iTunes qui fonctionnait à merveille, mais je n'ai jamais vérifié quelle en était la version 

Ce soir, j'ai (un peu "à l'insu de mon plein gré" ...) effectué une mise à jour de logiciels ... sans faire gaffe au fait qu'une mise à jour d'iTunes était incluse dans le pack ... merdum ... voilà que je me retrouve avec un iTunes 10.4 qui, évidemment, ne fonctionne pas sur Snow Leopard ... l'application ne veut même pas s'ouvrir ... 

J'ai l'impression d'être dans une belle merde ... il me faudrait réinstaller une ancienne version d'iTunes, compatible Snow Leopard, et au vu de ce que je lis ici ça va être galère on dirait ... 



J'ai toujours en fond d'écran la photo de Steve Jobs ... le pauvre se retournerait dans sa tombe, s'il apprenait les conneries et errements actuels ...

Bref. Si qqun avait une idée, ce serait sympa ... car pour l'instant je suis privé de zizique ... 



Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Novembre 2014)

Philippe a dit:


> Je possède un MacBook qui tourne sous 10.6 ;




10.6.combien plus exactement ? 

La dernière version de snow leopoard est 10.6.8 et ce dernier propose d'installer Itunes 11.4 qui lui fonctionne parfaitement sous le léopard des neiges ?


----------



## Philippe (16 Novembre 2014)

Salut Laurent S from Nancy 

Mon OS est bien 10.6.8 ; mais je puis t'assurer que la version d'iTunes que j'y ai malencontreusement installée (iTunes 10.4) semble incompatible.

Comme je le disais, l'application refuse de s'y ouvrir ...





PS. Je me suis trompé : ce n'est pas iTunes 10.4 qui "s'est installé" ; c'est iTunes 11.4 - mais non non ... ça ne marche pas ...


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Novembre 2014)

Philippe a dit:


> Salut Laurent S from Nancy
> 
> Mon OS est bien 10.6.8 ; mais je puis t'assurer que la version d'iTunes que j'y ai malencontreusement installée (iTunes 10.4) semble incompatible.
> 
> ...




Ah je me disais bien, j'aurai trouvé curieux que Apple propose via "mises à jours de logiciels) une version obsolète 

Il te met un message d'erreur ou c'est juste l'application qui refuse de s'ouvrir ? (rebond infini de licône, roue colorée...)


----------



## Philippe (16 Novembre 2014)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Il te met un message d'erreur ou c'est juste l'application qui refuse de s'ouvrir ? (rebond infini de l&#8217;icône, roue colorée...)



Non non ... pas de message d'erreur ; rebond de l'icone sur le dock : oui ; et lorsque je vais dans le dossier Applications afin de cliquer sur l'icone tant désirée, rien, nada, walou ... c'est comme de pisser dans un violon - ce qui, vu mes activités, est particulièrement ennuyeux ...


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Novembre 2014)

Tu a essayé la réparation des autorisations, le redémarrage en mode sans échec ?


----------



## Philippe (16 Novembre 2014)

Vérification et autorisations via _Utilitaire de disque_, oui (nickel) ; redémarrage en mode sans échec, je sais pas ce que c'est ... 
Je vais tenter de me renseigner 





PS.
Je viens de procéder à l'opération (que je connaissais, en fait, mais sous le nom « démarrage sans extensions » ... chuis de la vieille école ) ; toujours rien ...


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Novembre 2014)

Je crois qu'originellement, "mode sans échec" est un terme utilisé dans le monde windows, tandis qu'Apple dit "mode sans extension" mais c'est la même chose  

Pour ton problème je vois pas trop, peut-être un problème de plist, mais la ça dépasse mes compétences...


----------



## Philippe (16 Novembre 2014)

Il faudrait que je puisse (essayer de) réinstaller la version d'iTunes prévue à l'origine pour Snow Leopard. Qqun sait laquelle c'était ?
Je peux la trouver qq part ?
J'ai la plus grande appréhension à rechercher ça sur le disque d'installation ... et qd bien même ... passer par le disque d'installation est trop risqué, en tout cas pour le veau que je suis en matière de manipulations techniques ...


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Novembre 2014)

Ma copine qui n'a jamais rien mis à jour sur SL (sauf pour son boulot) a la version 9...


----------



## Philippe (23 Novembre 2014)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Pour ton problème je vois pas trop, peut-être un problème de plist, mais la ça dépasse mes compétences...



Finalement, j'ai dû porter mon MacBook en réparation ... 
Je me suis adressé à un technicien de MacLine (une chaîne de distribution belge de produits Apple) qui est à la fois un ami et ... un expert ! il n'a rien trouvé ...
Pour rappel (ça peut tout aussi bien n'intéresser personne, ou intéresser quiconque serait tenté d'effectuer la même manip) : suite à une màj d'iTunes, ce dernier ne s'ouvre plus.
Alors qu'iTunes 11.4 est supposé fonctionner sans pb sur Snow Leopard ...

L'ami en question va montrer la machine à l'un de ses collègues qui, selon lui, est encore plus balèze ; il va jeter un coup d'oeil mais on s'oriente vers une solution radicale (et coûteuse ) : reformatage complet avec évidemment, back-up préalable ...
J'en saurai peut-être plus dans le courant de la semaine


----------



## Jovis (3 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour

Je suis également peu enclin à installer Yosemite et j'ai découvert avec mauvaise surprise l'installation de ce nouvel iTunes blanc et glacé avec son logo rouge. En cherchant à revenir sur une version précédente j'ai trouvé cette vidéo. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## quattro75 (7 Mai 2019)

Fadasse a dit:


> Ok ça fonctionne avec Pacifist, merci.
> 
> De quand date la version 11.4 ? C'est pour savoir quel(s) fichier(s) restaurer depuis TimeMachine.
> 
> ...


Bonjour à tous, oui Pacfist fonctionne sauf que sur Mac en version 10.11.6 (Maverick) mais dans terminal le clavier change pour le "a", que pour obtenir on doit taper "q". j'ai pu réinstaller la version itunes précédentes 11.8.1.3 au lieu de la version 12 mais je ne peux toujours pas aller sur "pour vous"  "Explorer" et "radio" alors que ça fonctionnait très bien avant la mise à jour La hotline d'Apple (super efficace d'ailleurs) m'a fait faire quelques manips avant de me dire qu'il fallait réinstaller le système. Mais je ne veux pas perdre mes mdp sur mes ftp et sur mes comptes email du coup je vais voir ça plus tard. Merci au forum en tout cas c'est sympa de savoir qu'on est pas tout seul.


----------

